# Started the seeds!



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 15, 2011)

They should be ready to go into the ground a few weeks before Memorial Day.  

Matt


----------



## btuser (Mar 16, 2011)

I just started my tomatoes, basil and lettuce.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 16, 2011)

Seeds ready.  Not started.  <curses>


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 16, 2011)

This would be a bit early for me- couple few weeks


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 16, 2011)

man oh man, you guys are really laying on the guilt.  put that on the list...but seeds and get 'em going!


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 16, 2011)

I just mentioned it to my wife. Her response was "really?...let's just buy seedlings this year".  She's right, we have a lot going on this spring, including quite a bit of landscaping, and we'd likely neglect them anyway.  Keeping it simple with tomatoes & a bunch of herbs this year.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2011)

Seeds starting here, but I am slipping a bit behind. I did get some fruit trees in the ground too.


----------



## btuser (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got room under the grow light.  What's a really good idea?


----------



## bogydave (Mar 17, 2011)

Toms about 2", south window & grow light.
Green House was 60 today. Soil boxes should start thawing.
Hope to plant toms in 4 - 5 weeks, 12 hr sun now & climbing fast.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 17, 2011)

Toms and peppers.  Look at the back of the packet.  The closer it is to 90 days the better it is to start them.   

Matt


----------



## Rick Stanley (Mar 18, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> I've got room under the grow light.  What's a really good idea?



Medicinal Marijuana HA!!


----------



## btuser (Mar 18, 2011)

Rick Stanley said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NH state senate just approved a bill for allowing medicinal marijuana for chronically ill patients.

So if you're gonna smoke it, you'd better have the chronic.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 20, 2011)

I moved our greenhouse closer to our home. It's a small portable greenhouse that I heat with a small electric heater at night. I have some hanging baskets, over 200 flowers for the wife and peppers and tomatoes as well as cabbage, onions and broccoli. I put out a few plants already to try for an early crop.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 20, 2011)

I noticed some seeds and beets starting to poke through last night.  

Matt


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 20, 2011)

I just took a walk outside and the horseradish and rhubarb are starting to peak up.  The asperagus hasn't made a showing yet.  

Matt


----------



## woodchip (Mar 20, 2011)

Our tomatoes are up, so we will be potting them on next week if it warms up a bit. 

The glasshouses will need to have the dry wood emptied out and got ready for another growing season. 

Veg plot looks good with the rhubarb coming through, no sign of asparagus yet, but there are plenty of blossom buds on the apple trees. 

Just need some mild weather to get the bees buzzing and it'll be another bumper harvest of apples.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 23, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Rick Stanley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a chronic wood cutter...somehow I don't think that medicine is for me, not while I'm cutting anyways! 

I'm going with seedlings this year as the Mrs has all her ever multiplying houseplants crowding the window space. Sweet/hot peppers, green/yellow beans, tomatos, summer squash, peas and cukes will be planted. Hopefully the blueberry bushes and strawberries will come back well again this year.

Got 6+ inches snow today...hope it melts fast!


----------



## briansol (Apr 1, 2011)

Too early for me to start.  

I bought a huge seed kit this year online for non-gmo, non-hybrid, with info on how to save seeds, etc etc etc.

I'm not looking to start anything in doors.  Going to try my luck with about 500 sq ft of my first garden and direct sow.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 10, 2011)

It's time to start hardening off.  It's 48 now and going up to 62 says Accuweather.  Think it's ok to set them out now?  They were outside yesterday in the sun also.

Matt


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2011)

When's your last frost date Matt?

 Be careful when first putting them outside. If they are not used to straight sunlight, they can get sunburned which will really set them back.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure when it officially is.  I've always planted a couple weeks before Memorial day without issue.  It's been cold this year though.  

Matt


----------

